# File with no permissions or ownership on UDF DVD+RW

## stephandale

Hi all.

I'm having a really odd problem where a file on my DVD+RW (formatted in UDF) has lost its permissions and ownership. If I query the contents with ls -l all of the files attributes show as question marks. This occurs whether mounted read only or read-write.

```
localhost ~ # ls -l /mnt/dvdr/programs/win_xp_pro/

ls: cannot access /mnt/dvdr/programs/win_xp_pro/Firefox Setup 1.5.0.7.exe: Permission denied

total 175804

?????????? ? ?    ?           ?            ? Firefox Setup 1.5.0.7.exe

-rwxr-x--- 1 root root  5805656 Apr 12 16:41 Firefox Setup 2.0.0.3.exe

---cut---
```

All other files show correctly.

The fact that there don't seem to be permissions mean that I can't do anything with the file, including changing permissions/ownership, deleting, overwriting or unlinking, even as root.

The DVD was formatted as follows:

```
localhost ~ # dvd+rw-format /dev/hdc

* BD/DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.0.

* 4.7GB DVD+RW media detected.

* formatting 9.5-

localhost ~ # mkudffs /dev/hdc

start=0, blocks=16, type=RESERVED 

start=16, blocks=3, type=VRS 

start=19, blocks=237, type=USPACE 

start=256, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

start=257, blocks=16, type=PVDS 

start=273, blocks=1, type=LVID 

start=274, blocks=2294573, type=PSPACE 

start=2294847, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 

start=2294848, blocks=239, type=USPACE 

start=2295087, blocks=16, type=RVDS 

start=2295103, blocks=1, type=ANCHOR 
```

Note that the dvd+rw-format command reports that it only covered 9.5%. This is the second (Verbatim) disk that it's happened on today. Despite this, I have used this method successfully with other disks from the same pack only a couple of weeks ago (I forget whether it reported 100% then or not). I have not changed any software since then, other than to update dvd+rw-tools to 7.0 in an attempt to fix the problem.

I've tried reformatting the disk with the -force option, which made no difference, and with -force=full which didn't do anything because its an "unimplemented command-line option for this media".

Does anyone...

1. have any ideas what the problem could be?

2. know how I can remove or overwrite the problem file?

3. know how I can reformat the entire disk when the -force=full option doesn't work?

Many thanks.

Steph

----------

